# 9/25 Offshore Report



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

left out of orange beach at 630 with billy (fishconstruction) and christian (Mainer). found an east-west rip a few miles south of the 131 and fished it the rest of the day. the rip was mostly plankton/algae with very few weeds. it was a pretty steady day that was a bit crazy at times. had a triple knockdown on wahoo and we got one to the boat. got one more small wahoo on a green/yellow islander. caught two nice cow dolphin in the mid twenties and lost two more nice ones. also had a billfish come up and play with a lure for a few seconds but that was it. the popular lure for the day was a red/black/flashy islander chugger. the green/yellow islander was also hit several times. there were a lot of small hardtails and flyers on certain areas of the rip and that is where we had the most luck. there were lots of tripletail on the rip as well. got one to the boat and lost several more nice ones. weather and seas were perfect.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice work on the hoo. Love how they look like a heat seeking missile with teeth.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like yau'll had a good day. Water looks great too.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Were you guys in the baby blue cape horn?


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

bombtosser that was us. were you on the palmetto? did ya'll get anymore after we talked.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet pics!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice thanks for the report


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah, we had a few good knock downs...report to follow...:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that rare flat water, good report, i have not caught a hoo this year! but then again I have not done much fishing. good on you for going !


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice report and pics, it was definitely a nice day to be out there

Robert


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Always a great time fishing on your boat. You know its a good day trolling when you don't need a back up plan!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report and nice fish too!!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

sail7seas nice catches there!! Could you tell me something, were yall anchored throwing those jigs or drifting throwing jigs? What are you talking about when you refer to a rip? Thks for any help!!??:whistling:


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> sail7seas nice catches there!! Could you tell me something, were yall anchored throwing those jigs or drifting throwing jigs? What are you talking about when you refer to a rip? Thks for any help!!??:whistling:


we were trolling with trolling lures. we were using skirted lures with jet heads and chuggers rigged with a ballyhoo. a rip is an area where water of different temperatures and currents meet. it creates a "line" where plankton and weeds collect and attract baitfish and then bigger fish. these are ideal places to fish for pelagics. that is the short of it. there are a lot of folks on this forum that know a lot more about bluewater fishing than i do and can fill in the blanks and add more info. the best way to learn is go out with someone experienced with it. if you ever want to go let me know.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Conradulations Jamie, Billy and Christian. Its been a "long time coming" (to borrow a phrase from David Crosby) for some good water coupled with good weather. The pics tell all, looks like a great day with lots of action and big smiles. Good on you guys for being there when the Gulf decided to deliver some long awaited trolling action!:thumbsup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey sail7seas, man thks for your helpful info! I would love to go out, i can follow you or whatever, PM me your contact info, i would love to hook up sometime, i will be down monday for a quick closing. I will be down almost every wkd thru nov. thks scott:thumbup:


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

that water was awesome looking, wish i would of left them hogs alone..


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

pelagicone said:


> that water was awesome looking, wish i would of left them hogs alone..


Hey jason I want to see the hog pics. we hated to leave the dock with out you!


----------

